# strained my elbow - what to do?



## clemson357 (Feb 13, 2011)

I strained my right elbow bench pressing and doing military press.  It wasn't a sudden-type injury, just something that slowly started hurting.  When I finally stopped lifting, I couldn't even bench 225 for more than 2 reps because of my elbow, usually I can get it for 10 to 12 reps. 

So anyway, I've stopped lifting for about three weeks, and it feels a little better but still isn't 100%.  Anything I can do for this other than just not lifting?


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the help you shit face fuckhead douche bags.  My elbow still hurts and its all your fault.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 26, 2015)

Seems legit..carry on


----------



## SheriV (Mar 26, 2015)

Seems like tendinitis you whimp


----------



## Gamuscle (Mar 26, 2015)

clemson357 said:


> I strained my right elbow bench pressing and doing military press.  It wasn't a sudden-type injury, just something that slowly started hurting.  When I finally stopped lifting, I couldn't even bench 225 for more than 2 reps because of my elbow, usually I can get it for 10 to 12 reps.
> 
> So anyway, I've stopped lifting for about three weeks, and it feels a little better but still isn't 100%.  Anything I can do for this other than just not lifting?


I was having some shoulder pain that I couldn't get rid of it had bothered me for about a year and decide to try some bpc 157. I injected daily subq into the shoulder for 1 month and the pain is completely gone. I was skeptical but figured it couldn't hurt. It worked for me. For it to work they say to inject it as close to the injury as possible.


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 27, 2015)

clemson357 said:


> Thanks for all the help you shit face fuckhead douche bags.  My elbow still hurts and its all your fault.



I have the answer to get you back in the gym this very minute pain free but now you pissed me off.  Carry on...


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 28, 2015)

Tell me!!!!


----------



## aziat (Mar 28, 2015)

just concentrate on back pull downs and any exercise that does not hurt for now ..then in a week start slowly with dumbell presses light weight and repetitions...using light weight and reps could be more beneficial than you think if done properly


----------

